# Airline slammed for flight attendants in lingerie



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That's my kind of service :-o

Airline slammed for flight attendants in lingerie

and

VietJet Air slammed after publicity images featuring scantily-clad 'cabin crew' are leaked | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't like to fly anymore. Not afraid, just find the whole experience annoying as hell. That being said, If I HAD to fly, this would make it much more pleasant.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

nice !!! whats to complain about??


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I see no worse than almost all commercials you see everyday, Sex sells, been that way forever.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't care if they're naked or almost naked, as long as they don't drink and get me from A to B safely.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I don't care if they're naked or almost naked, as long as they don't drink and get me from A to B safely.


Well now, that's a thought


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I wonder if they'll be serving "vagina cookies" as in-flight snacks


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

1+ Moonshinedave


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I agree! Who cares? As long as they get me from A to B and from my departure point to my destination It would be worth every penny............Viet Jet "We Love You Long Time!"


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great idea. Muzzies cant stand to look at nekked ladies so doubt they would fly on that airline thereby no funny business. The idea was proposed a long while back. Those gooks are pretty smart cookies..not to get confused with Mooneshine Dave's special snack cookies. wink wink.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I don't care if they're naked or almost naked, as long as they don't drink and get me from A to B safely.


Maybe so, but if I see one of the flight crew guys dressed like that, I'll have to pluck out my eyes.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've never been on a jet airliner, only a float plane in Ontario out of WaWa


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm from a city on the Black Sea that is all beaches, lots of nude beaches as well. I've seen all kinds of bodies, especially the over-fed tourists, so really, who cares, it's just nudity.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh God, I'm sure we will hear from Gloria Steinem on this matter.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Great idea. Muzzies cant stand to look at nekked ladies so doubt they would fly on that airline thereby no funny business. The idea was proposed a long while back. Those gooks are pretty smart cookies..not to get confused with Mooneshine Dave's special snack cookies. wink wink.


Excellent point bigwheel!

On a related note, if we can keep muslimes off the planes by dressing flight attendant's in lingerie or by serving pork or passing out Bibles, or showing cartoon pics of mohammed getting his ass kicked...I'm all for it.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

In preparation for landing please bring your flight attendant to the abnormal upright position


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

_Well you know once you seen one naked woman...... You want to see more of 'eml!!!_


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a link for that


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

This thread is worthless without pictures--


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This thread is useless without pictures 



AquaHull said:


> That's my kind of service :-o
> 
> Airline slammed for flight attendants in lingerie
> 
> ...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> I wonder if they'll be serving "vagina cookies" as in-flight snacks


Only in first class.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Those women are not very attractive unless they can carry on an intelligent conversation. 

Umm pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Kinda makes me want to book flight with them! Don't care ware its going. LOL.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I wonder if they would help me with my seat belt? I always have trouble with those. 

I sure wouldn't want to ask on Alaska Air. The last time I flew there was a tall muscular female flight attendant in a skirt and heels with a name tag that said "Jeff". The wheels even had trouble going up on that flight. We listened to a drunk oil rig worker the whole flight picking fights with passengers while they kept pouring liquor down his throat.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I saw them


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Ripon said:


> This thread is useless without pictures


I found pictures:


----------

